# Flash Finally Dead? Blame HackingTeam.



## drmike (Jul 14, 2015)

Facebook security chief tweeted the other day:



> *Alex Stamos*‏@alexstamos
> 
> It is time for Adobe to announce the end-of-life date for Flash and to ask the browsers to set killbits on the same day.


 
 
Then a fellow over at Firefox dropped a boot on Flash
 



> *Mark Schmidt*
> 
> 
> ‏@MarkSchmidty
> ...




And.... Why?

Cause our "friends" at HackingTeam were using TWO exploits in Flash to hack folks. (see: )


----------



## joepie91 (Jul 14, 2015)

Three, apparently.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 14, 2015)

With html5 , no need for flash


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank god. I hate Flash so much and have it blocked on every browser I use.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 14, 2015)

It's about time this security hole (Flash) to get buried once and for all... it's funny remembering back when apple didn't want to support it on their idevices and everyone was all up in their faces asking why this and why that.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't think killing Flash is as easy as it sounds. Too much content exists.


----------



## telephone (Jul 14, 2015)

tonyg said:


> I don't think killing Flash is as easy as it sounds. Too much content exists.


Hundreds of millions of porn FLV's!!! History will never forgive us if we do not convert every single one to mp4.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 14, 2015)

I wish Microsoft's Silverlight was available on Linux, in terms of streaming content it is leaps and bounds better.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 14, 2015)

drmike said:


> And.... Why?
> 
> 
> Cause our "friends" at HackingTeam were using TWO exploits in Flash to hack folks.


imho there were likely 'more reasons' than that for abandoning Flash, i.e.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 14, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> I wish Microsoft's Silverlight was available on Linux, in terms of streaming content it is leaps and bounds better.


I agree, but Silverlight should be closed too - like Flash and Shockwave.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 14, 2015)

This would explain why half the damn sites are giving me Adobe Flash Plugin errors in Iceweasel.

Why does the PayPal login page even use Flash? I've not seen it. Same with other random sites (GMX mail, for example).

Oh well.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 14, 2015)

MannDude said:


> This would explain why half the damn sites are giving me Adobe Flash Plugin errors in Iceweasel.
> 
> Why does the PayPal login page even use Flash? I've not seen it. Same with other random sites (GMX mail, for example).
> 
> Oh well.


Ads or real functionality?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 14, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Ads or real functionality?


No idea. I can't really see any difference in these pages. I just paid a SecureDragon invoice and the PayPal gateway prompted the browser warning, and earlier when I signed into a GMX email address of mine (webmail) the warning also displayed.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 15, 2015)

drmike said:


> our "friends" at HackingTeam were using TWO exploits in Flash to hack folks.


I noticed @drmike says 'folks' a lot, then I involuntarily re-read the above to myself in the casual tone of Obama saying "we tortured some folks"—well, more like the soundbite echoed 'in my head' without my ability to control its emergence—that's about it


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> I noticed @drmike says 'folks' a lot, then I involuntarily re-read the above to myself in the casual tone of Obama saying "we tortured some folks"—well, more like the soundbite echoed 'in my head' without my ability to control its emergence—that's about it


Hahaha that's my schtick for this persona.  Demoting folks usage for a bit, intentionally.   Sorry that word banged around in the old gray matter.


----------



## qps (Jul 16, 2015)

SiriusXM's web player was just redesigned... in Flash.  Not sure what they were thinking.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 16, 2015)

Surely convincing X% of their listeners to stop using Firefox was part of the plan.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you hacking team, I'm enjoying this picture even more now.


----------

